# No Hackle



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Ive been struggling trying to tie a good No Hackle. Hey cheech, I have read that you tie a lot of flies. Would you, or anybody else, be willing to tie a bunch and sell me a dozen? I have a hard time tying in the Mallard Drake wing and making it look good. Not too many places sell this fly, but it is awesome.
[attachment=0:5y5v1ndq]nohackle.jpg[/attachment:5y5v1ndq]


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> Ive been struggling trying to tie a good No Hackle. Hey cheech, I have read that you tie a lot of flies. Would you, or anybody else, be willing to tie a bunch and sell me a dozen? I have a hard time tying in the Mallard Drake wing and making it look good. Not too many places sell this fly, but it is awesome.
> [attachment=0:dtjlbjwm]nohackle.jpg[/attachment:dtjlbjwm]


That's a fly that I just don't tie. There are a lot of newer patterns with more durable materials. I think one fly that trumps it is a CDC comparadun. Floats better, more durable, quicker tie. You have to have nearly perfect duck tie a good no hackle as well. You could probably find them online for a better price than I'd give you anyway. For me to make it worth my time, I have to charge $2 minimum per fly.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

cheech said:


> flyfitch said:
> 
> 
> > Ive been struggling trying to tie a good No Hackle. Hey cheech, I have read that you tie a lot of flies. Would you, or anybody else, be willing to tie a bunch and sell me a dozen? I have a hard time tying in the Mallard Drake wing and making it look good. Not too many places sell this fly, but it is awesome.
> ...


Agreed! The CDC dun to me, is easier to tie than with mallard and it floats better and more naturally.

Me, I would tie a hair or synthetic wing before a mallard wing, although it is kind of fun to tie traditional patterns every now and again, but to me that's for the tier, not the fish.


----------



## ScottyP (Sep 12, 2007)

I'd have to agree with cheech. Comparaduns, whether CDC or the standard comparaduns and sparkle duns using elk or deer hair are an easier and more effective tie. I messed around with tying no-hackles and they don't float nearly as well and get torn up easily. Hackle stacker flies are another good alternative when you want the body of the fly to sit flush in the film like a no-hackle and of course there are the standard parachute partterns as well.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Here are some mayflies that I like to fish. The Fripple is a great fly. It's the one with the real looking wings. Some of these are tied in BWO colors, but they are easily changed.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Thanks guys. I still think I will find some no hackles. I have had GREAT success with them. Some of those flies you listed, I have not tried. I will have to try some, but you know how it is, when you find a fly that you love as much as I love this one, it is hard to change to something you have never tried before. But it is also great when you do try a new fly and it works great also. It is just another round in the arsenal.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Flyfitch
Are you fishing it for a PMD hatch?
If so I could get you a dozen PMD's as seen on http://www.troutseeker.blogspot.com for a reasonable price. Just let me know. Click on the picture called Chain Gang to see detail.


----------



## flyfitch (Sep 22, 2007)

Those are good looking flies. I would love to try a dozen. Where can I buy them?


----------



## BootWarmer (Apr 20, 2008)

What kind of wing material is that? The edges look like they have a rim or finish on them, is that just the camera angle or is that something to keep their shape?


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

flyfitch said:


> Those are good looking flies. I would love to try a dozen. Where can I buy them?


Email me at [email protected]
I'll give you details when I get the email

Thanks!


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

http://www.troutflies.com/Merchant2...OD&Product_Code=hoh122&Category_Code=hoh_duns

They catch fish in the ranch, so they will catch fish anywhere. I don't know of any utah waters where you need this fly to catch fish. Better drifts and leader setup will play a bigger role than pattern. No hackles, as was said before, are difficult to tie, hard to see, and fall apart easily. I agree 100% that CDC Comparadun style flies will catch any fish eating on the surface around these parts. The only real advantage is for ULTRA selective fish that you find on waters such as the Henrys for (in Herrimann Ranch), Silver Creek, and the spring creeks in southwest Montana such as Armstrong's and DePuy's; not around here.

If this is the fly you prefer, you won't find better quality flies than the House of Harrop flies. There is nobody better on this planet better at tying small precise match-the-hatch patterns than Rene Harrop. Expensive but worth it.


----------

